# Bau eines Naturteiches mit kleiner Brücke



## Andi74 (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

erstmal großes Lob an Euch für dieses tolle Forum. Ich bin echt begeistert und habe schon viel bei Euch gestöbert. Mir rauchte in den letzten Tagen schon gewaltig der Kopf vom vielen Lesen. Nun zu mir ich bin Andy 46 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Baden Baden. Ich möchte nun dieses Jahr mein Teichprojekt starten und hänge noch etwas in der Planung. Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Ideen bzw. könnt mir dabei helfen. Irgendwie muss man auf so vieles achten Teichzonen, Folie, Technik puuh.

Geplant ist ein Naturteich ohne Fische mit Bachlauf der an die Holzterrasse angeschlossen werden soll. Der Teich soll möglichst ein natürliches Aussehen haben und Heimat für Tiere werden. Den Bachlauf möchte ich bei der Öffnung der Trockenmauer durchleiten. Da wo die Brücke in der Skizze eingeplant ist, befindet sich unterhalb ein 250 er Kanalrohr ca. 30 cm unter der Erde, deswegen dachte ich mache dort eine Brücke darüber um den Problembereich besser kaschieren zu können. Es würde auch komisch Aussehen wenn da die Folie über das Rohr verläuft. Bei der Sitzbank habe ich einen Pumpenschacht ca. 50 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut um dort später die Pumpe für den Bachlauf trocken zu platzieren. Die Zonen habe ich mal so geplant wie auf der Skizze. Vor der Terrasse habe ich die 50er Zone ausgespart um besser in die Tiefzone von 1,2 m schauen zu können. Rechts oben ist ggf. ein Stück Uferwall bzw. Ufergraben geplant, ist aber noch nicht fix. Gestaltung dachte ich an einen Mix aus Pflanzen und Steinen. Substrat Sand-Lehmgemisch wie von euch schon oft erwähnt.



Meine Fragen wären:

Was denkt ihr über die Zonen passt das so oder würdet ihr da umgestalten (Schnittverlauf)?

Was mir noch im Kopf herumschwirrt ist das ich die 1,2m Zone als Abkühlbecken (also nicht zum Schwimmen) zum reinsitzen verwenden könnte. Würde das funktionieren ohne weiter Technik? Oder was bräuchte man mindestens dafür? Sedimentfalle, Filter, Skimmer…? Wenn der Aufwand bzw. Platzbedarf zu groß  ist wäre es aber auch kein Problem bei einem reinen Naturteich zu bleiben.

So jetzt aber erst noch ein paar Bilder damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt.

Sicht aus dem Fenster
    

 
Mal grob eingezeichnet
  
Blick von der Terrasse

 
Skizze ohne Teich
 
   
 Zonenbeispiel (blaueLinie)

So nun bin ich mal gespannt was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## Turbo (11. Apr. 2021)

Salü Andy

Ein hübsches Projekt. 
Anfangs wirst du von allem zuwenig haben. 
Ökologie im Teich, Pflanzen und Erfahrung. 
In den ersten Jahren und auch später haben viele Probleme mit Algen.
Ich bin sehr gut gefahren mit absolut überdimensionierter Technik. Habe nach einigen Jahren meinen Teich 2-3 Jahre ohne Filter laufen lassen. Wenn der Teich eingefahren ist funktioniert es. 
Wenn du eine Sorglos Lösung willst, spare nicht an der Technik. 
Ausschalten kannst du immer noch. Hinzufügen ist immer schwieriger. Bei mir läuft die ganze Technik wieder. Auch wenn es eigentlich Luxus ist. Dafür habe ich keine Probleme und Sicht bis zum Grund. 
Das einfach Mal als Idee.
Viel Erfolg beim planen.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Andi74 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Patrik,

einen super schönen Teich hast du da gebaut. Echt hammer gut geworden. Ich habe bei deinem Teich gesehen das du in der
Mitte eine starke Tiefzone hast. Nutzt du die zum Abkühlen oder hat die eine andere Bedeutung?
Was mich noch brennend interessieren würde hast du einen Bodenablauf oder liegt die Pumpe im Teich? Nimmst du einen Druckfilter oder wie hast du
deine Filterung gestaltet.

Viele Grüße in die Schweiz

Andy


----------



## Turbo (13. Apr. 2021)

Salü Andy
Bei meinem Teich habe ich darauf geachtet, das ich ihn mit einem Gitter einige Zentimeter unter Wasser Enkelsicher machen kann. Einen Zaun um den Teich wollte ich nie. Das er für Tiere nicht zur Todesfalle wird. Diese selber rausklettern können.
Einen Tiefbereich wollte ich, damit die Tiere überwintern können und eine natürliche Schichtung des Wassers im Winter stattfindet.
Ach ja...  das Bier schmeckt auch im Tiefbereich.  
Für ein natürlicheres abfallen in den Tiefbereich fehlte mir der Platz.
Als Filter habe ich einen 20 000er Druckfilter von Oase. Die Pumpen liegen im Teich.
Den Holzrost am Teich kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Beine ins Wasser hängen und den Feierabend geniessen.  

Jetzt würde ich einen Bodenablauf einsetzen.
Habe ich nicht.
Pumpen habe ich einige  und einen Oase 40 Skimmer.
Beim Teich habe ich viele Fehler gemacht. Diese aber mit einigen Big Bac voller Steine und später mit Erde kaschiert.

Den Ufergraben kann ich nur empfehlen. Kostet Wasserfläche. Aber ermöglicht ein natürlich aussehendes Ufer. Die Teichfolie ist teilweise erst einen Meter nach Wasserende  fertig.
Viel Spass beim planen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.1014/
Den habe ich nur mit viel Fliess in den Dreck gelegt. Nichts betoniert. 

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Andi74 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Patrick,

das glaube ich das dein Bier im Tiefbereich  schmeckt. Wie bist du mit dem Druckfilter zufrieden? Du betreibst den Teich ja schon einige Jahre. Könntest du bitte ein aktuelles Foto einstellen.das wäre super. Dein Teich hat ja  ungefähr die geplante Größe von meinem. Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, ist viel Mulm in der Tiefzone oder am Rand? Fragen über Fragen. 

Liebe Grüße 

Andy


----------



## Turbo (13. Apr. 2021)

Salü Andy

  
Aktueller geht nicht. Ist halt Nacht. 
Fotos findest relativ aktuelle in meinem Album. 
Nach ca. 10 Jahren haben wir eine Grundreinigung im Teich gemacht. 
Jetzt ist er wieder wirklich richtig sauber.
Suche Mal nach Kreisströmung. Erleichtert den Unterhalt ungemein. 
Oase finde ich super. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Lieber überdimensionieren. Dafür keine Arbeit damit. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Turbo (14. Apr. 2021)

Wie gewünscht eine aktuelle Foto bei Tag.
  
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Andi74 (15. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Patrick,

Sieht echt toll aus. Eine richtige Wohlfühloase. Hoffentlich schaffe ich das auch 

LG

Andy


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2021)

Salü Andy
Schaffst du bestimmt.
Immer im Hinterkopf behalten, das es Zeit braucht.
Die Jahre in denen der Uferbereich verlandet kannst du verkürzen. 
Aber nicht ganz aufheben. 
Ein Teich braucht Zeit um sich zu entwickeln. 
Viel Erfolg.
LG Patrik


----------



## Andi74 (15. Apr. 2021)

Kann mir noch bittr jemand was zum geplanten Teichprofil was schreiben. Ist das so in Ordnung?
würdet ihr das so lassen?

Grüße 
Andi


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Andi!
Du kannst so ziemlich alles im Teich machen, Hauptsache es ist abwechslungsreich.
Dafür musst du die Pflanzen und die "Einsetz Tiefe" kennen, solche umlaufenden "Bepflanzungs Zonen" sind doch total langweilig, das geht viel besser.
An der Terrasse keine Pflanzen für ein gewissen Überblick und freie Sicht auf dein Wasser.
Ansonsten gestaltet man einen Ring bzw Mulde 30 cm breit und 15 cm tief.
Viele Ufer Pflanzen geben sich damit schon zufrieden.
Für UnterWasser Pflanzen kann man Körbe aufstellen, die Höhe kann man mit Unterbauten variieren, diese sollten aber viel breiter sein als der Korb mit Pflanze, denn wenn sich Ableger bilden werfen diese durch Ungleichgewicht nicht gleich um.
Wenn du dein Bachlauf baust lasse ihn so enden das der Einlauf eine Kreisstroemung entfacht.


----------



## Andi74 (12. Juli 2021)

So nach einer Ewigkeit konnte ich endlich ein Stück weiter machen an meinem Teich. Bei uns ist fast jeden zweiten Tag Regen angesagt und deswegen zieht sich das unendlich in die Länge. Hier mal ein paar Bilder          
         Die obere Stufe geht von -12 cm auf - 50 cm. Die Tiefzone wurde auf - 1,20m gebuddelt. Bei der Schräge komme ich auf den empfohlenen Winkel von ungefähr 17/18 ° also 30% Gefälle, damit mir hoffentlich das Substrat nicht abrutscht. Bei den Stufen im hinteren Bereich soll mal ein Einstieg in den Teich möglich sein.


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Andi,

Ich hoffe der Tip kommt nicht zu spät, kauf dir eine billige Baumarktfolie zum abdecken des Teichlochs, damit beim vielen Regen derzeit nicht alles ins rutschen kommt.
Am besten noch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, damit du das gesammelte Wasser wieder abpumpen kannst.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Info Rüdiger. Das habe ich zum Glück schon gemacht. Schau mal wie das jetzt schon aussieht.  Ohne Schutzfolie könnte ich das Loch wieder zu schmeißen.


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu den Pflanzen. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Ich möchte direkt ins Substrat die Wasserpflanzen setzen, habe aber bedenken das mir alles in kurzer Zeit zuwuchert. Richtung Terrasse dachte ich an __ Fieberklee und Sumpfdotterblumr . Ich denke die werden nicht so hoch. Habt ihr noch Ideen?


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Andi74 schrieb:


> Richtung Terrasse dachte ich an __ Fieberklee und Sumpfdotterblumr . Ich denke die werden nicht so hoch. Habt ihr noch Ideen?



Hallo Andy, noch ist es nicht zu spät, lass die Tiefzone bis zur Terrasse gehen, wie auch Ron dir schon empfohlen hat:


samorai schrieb:


> An der Terrasse keine Pflanzen für ein gewissen Überblick und freie Sicht auf dein Wasser.



Die Pflanzen im Teich bleiben nicht an ihrem Platz, in ein paar Jahren siehst du sonst im Sitzen auf der Terrasse dein Wasser nicht mehr. Also lieber keine Pflanzzone vor der Terrasse sondern direkt auf mindestens 50cm runter.

Hier ein Bild von meinem Teich von gestern Abend (wenn gerade keine Party angesagt ist stehen auf der Terrasse Tisch und Stühle):






Stell dir vor, die Pflanzen im Hintergrund wären auch vor der Terrasse.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Peter, da die Terrasse schon steht kann ich nicht schroff nach unten gehen, damit die Randsteine unter der Holzterasse (Auflage) fest verankert bleiben. Dort bin ich auf -15cm mehr kann ich da nicht entfernen sonst bricht mir das. Welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich da noch das mir das vor der Terrasse nicht zu wuchert? Ab welcher Tiefe wächst es den schlechter?


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Ich würde diese Stufe möglichst schmal gestalten, und dann 30 cm nach unten gehen. Und auf diese Stufen dann kein Substrat. Dann kannst du die Stufen auch leicht Pflanzenfrei halten.

Die meisten Pflanzen wachsen in der Sumpfzone (10-30 cm).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Peter, danke für die Info. Ich muss mal schauen wie tief ich da noch runter komme. In dem Bereich musste ich auch noch eine Rohrleitung wegen Kabel (siehe Bild oberhalb)verlegen. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2021)

Alternativ die Stufe so bequem von der Höhe gestalten, das man mit Füßen im Wasser und kissen unterm A.... sitzen kann.
Dazu noch den Poolkellner daneben und das Leben genießen


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Troll, So war eigentlich mein Plan gewesen  .


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alternativ die Stufe so bequem von der Höhe gestalten, das man mit Füßen im Wasser und kissen unterm A.... sitzen kann.



Finde diese Höhe genial. Möchte es nicht tiefer. 
  
Auch ohne Kissen unter dem A...


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Hy Turbo, gefällt mir die Ansicht. Welche Tiefe hast du da? Ungefähr 20cm? Wachsen da keine Pflanzen oder entfernst du die regelmäßig?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2021)

Salü Andy

Wasserhöhe  mitte Holzrost je nach Wasserstand imTeich 30-40cm. (Auf dem Foto 40cm)
Holzrost Höhe über Teichbodengrund ca. 60cm.
Mein Teich geht noch etwa einen Meter unter den Holzrost.
Habe einen üppig bepflanzten Ufergraben und einen ausgehungerten Teich. Daher keine Probleme mit übermässigen Wachstum der Pflanzen im Wasser.
LG
Patrik


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alternativ die Stufe so bequem von der Höhe gestalten, das man mit Füßen im Wasser und kissen unterm A.... sitzen kann.
> Dazu noch den Poolkellner daneben und das Leben genießen



Hallo Andi, 
Ich kann Ron da nur zustimmen. 
Ich finde das Wort Baufehler ja immer hart, aber ein Teich bei dem man nicht am Rand sitzen kann und die Beine ins Wasser baumeln lassen kann hat einen Baufehler.
Bei mir eine 5 bis 10 cm Stufe direkt an der Terasse nur Ufermatte und Substrat. Eigentlich soll da Nadelsimse und /oder __ Pfennigkraut wachsen, macht es aber nicht. Die beiden bleiben aber immer flach.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2021)

Andi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, da die Terrasse schon steht kann ich nicht schroff nach unten gehen, damit die Randsteine unter der Holzterasse (Auflage) fest verankert bleiben.


Ich würde vermutlich die Terrasse ändern.
Wird mit relativ wenig Aufwand zu realisieren sein.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Ich kann Ron da nur zustimmen


 ich bin doch gar nicht der Ron @samorai


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Juli 2021)

Oh, entschuldige, Rene


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Oh, entschuldige, Rene


Aber doch nicht dafür, gibst einen Kaffee aus und gut ist


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Hy Rüdiger, kannst du bitte mal ein Bild von deinem Teich (am besten Richtung Terrasse) machen damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann. Ich finde leider keine Bilder von deinem Teich

Grüße Andi


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Andy, meine 5,10 m breite Terrasse schwebt auch fast auf kompletter Breite etwas über dem Teich:
 

Ist halt ein toller Effekt und bietet gleichzeitig eine Möglichkeit, die Teichbeleuchtung von der Terrassenseite aus unsichtbar unterzubringen:

 

Gruß Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo @Andi74,
ein schönes Teichprojekt hast Du da ! Glaub' uns ruhig mit dem steilen Ufer an der Terasse. Du kannst die Wand ja betonieren (z. B. einzelne senkrechte Streifen als schmale Pfeiler), dann stützt sie sowohl die Terasse ab, als auch das Teichprofil kann sich nicht ändern. je mehr Teichvolumen, desto weniger Probleme hast Du im Sommer.


----------



## Andi74 (13. Juli 2021)

Eure Terrassen Bilder sind ja echt der Hammer .  Ich bin jetzt echt am grübeln wie ich die Bordsteine nach unten befestigen kann ohne das mir das Konstrukt zusammenbricht. Nach unten graben und mit Beton unterfüttern?


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2021)

Holzrost Beplankung abbauen. Neue zusätzliche Querverstrebung einbauen ca. 50cm -80cm zurückversetzt.
Streifen oder Punktfundament jeden Meter in der Breite. 
Vielleicht reichen auch einige 50/50er Betonplatten. 
Teich entsprechend vergrössern.
Eventuell in der Holzrost Unterkonstruktion Verstärkungen einbauen damit er nicht ins schwingen kommt.
Beplankung wieder montieren. Fertig.


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2021)

Andi74 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt echt am grübeln wie ich die Bordsteine nach unten befestigen kann ohne das mir das Konstrukt zusammenbricht. Nach unten graben und mit Beton unterfüttern?



Nichts da mit Beton.
Schraube noch mal vor dem Randstein ein Brett vor.
Die Terrasse Dielen mit 1mm groeßer vorbohren wie die Schrauben sind. Es ist zu dicht am Rand und so spaltet sich nicht das Terrassen Holz auf.
Dann bohrst du mit einem Videa Bohrer 2 mal pro Randstein, Dübel und V 2 A Schraube.
Danach kann gebuddelt werden.
Als letztes wird die Teichfolie mit einer Schiene aus dem Dachdecker Bereich befestigt.
Nimm die, die aussieht wie eine Mond Sichel und Spengler Schrauben 3,5 cm lang.
Diese ist stabiler, es gibt noch eine andere die sieht aus wie ein T aber diese ist zu labil.

Oh Variante B.


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Andi,
Es gibt einen Thread von mir mit vielen Bilder, aber keines von der anderen Seite,  jetzt ist es aber schon dunkel. Hier zwei von der Terasse aus.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...it-dem-schwimmteich.50170/page-20#post-621318

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Andi74 (14. Juli 2021)

Ich hab mir nochmals Gedanken über den Terrassen anschluss gemacht. Es sieht natürlich viel besser aus, wenn das Wasser ein Stück unter die Terrasse geht.  Das habt ihr ja auch alle und hat mich optisch total überzeugt. Jetzt habe ich die Holzterasse auf der Seite geöffnet um den Aufbau genauer anschauen zu können. Der nächste Auflagepunkt von Außen sind 50 cm. Frage würde das von der Stabilität ausreichen wenn ich die Bordsteine entferne? Ich hab mal Bilder gemacht um es besser zu verstehen.

   
Grüner Pfeil Bordsteine. Roter Pfeil sind die Auflagepunkte bei 50 cm von Außen.  
Hier sieht man das sind Betonplatten in Magerbeton gesetzt. Darüber kantholz 60x40mm.
Ich hätte  einen "schwebenden" Bereich von 50cm. Würde das stark schwingen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Turbo (14. Juli 2021)

Salü Andy
Mein Rost hängt vorne gut einen Meter in der Luft. Wegen der Rundung auf der Seite einiges weniger. 
Das Konstruktionsholz und die Stärke siehst du gut auf meinem Foto. 
Das Problem wird sein, das dir das Bier umkippt wenn jemand rumläuft. 
Da würde ich nicht am Kostruktionsholz sparen.
LG
Patrik


----------



## Andi74 (14. Juli 2021)

Hy Patrick, 
danke für die Info. Du hast da eine recht fette Unterkonstruktion wenn mich das Bild nicht täuscht.  Bei Peter würde mich noch interessieren wie weit die Bretter herausragen?


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo Andy,
50 cm freie "Auslage" für die Terassenbretter ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ich habe bei mir eine Konterlattung unter den Brettern (80er Balken in Laufrichtung der Bretter, und die 70·45er darüber in 30 cm Abstand, und am Rand). Aber mit dem Teich ein wenig daruntergehen kannst Du ja, und im Anschluß die Kante verblenden. Dadurch wird der Einblick auf die Profilschiene verdeckt, mit der Du die Folie an der Wand festhalten mußt. Ich habe zwei alte Bilder von meinem Teichbau, egal obs schön oder richtig war und ist, mal angehängt.


----------



## PeBo (14. Juli 2021)

Andi74 schrieb:


> Bei Peter würde mich noch interessieren wie weit die Bretter herausragen?


Hallo Andy, bei mir ragt die Terrasse ca. 30-40cm im Mittel frei über das Wasser. Da hat mir damals ein befreundeter Architekt geholfen, der die Unterkonstruktion mit geplant hat. Dabei wird das Hebelgesetz ausgenutzt, sodass das gesamte Gewicht der Terrasse als Gegengewicht wirkt. Damit werden die Bretter geschickt abgefangen. Da können bedenkenlos 5 Männer über dem Wasser stehen, ohne dass etwas kippt oder bricht.

Die Terrasse ist 5,10 Meter breit und die Bretter sind alle 4m lang. Also über 20 m² groß. Das ist schon recht viel Gewicht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Andi74 (15. Juli 2021)

Danke für eure Vorschläge und Infos 
Das hat mich ein großes Stück weiter gebracht. Ich denke ich werde die Borsteine an der Stelle stehen lassen wo sie sich gerade befestigt sind. Ich versuche möglichst tief runter zu graben und stabilisiere das ganze mit Beton. Um den Effekt einer schwebenden Terrasse zu bekommen befestige ich ein oder zwei Holzdiele quer dann hätte ich einen Überstand von 15 bis 30 cm der Terrasse ohne das ich alles umbauen muss. Teste ich Heute Abend. Bin mal gespannt was die Hausregierung dazu sagt ob das optisch passt  oder Plan B Bordsteine nach hinten setzen und das ganze unter die bestehende Terrasse bringen.


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juli 2021)

Noch ein Nachtrag, der erst im falschen Thread gelandet ist.
Mein Terasse liegt ziemlich hoch. Stahlträger, Holzbalken unter den Dielen. 
Falls ich die Balken mal Tauschen muss, überlege ich, ob ich den dann aus Metall mache, dafür dünner, damit ich den Teichrand noch etwas höher ziehen kann.
Bei NG gibt es so Alugestelle für Stege, habe ich aber keine Erfahrung mit. Bei mir geht das nicht. Stahl verzinkt und Alu geht nicht direkt zusammen.

Man sieht auch den üppigen Pflanzenwuchs auf der Ufermatte ohne Substrat. Die Stelle liegt ab 11 12 Uhr in der Sonne und wird sehr warm, weil das Wasser dort so flach ist.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (16. Juli 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Bei NG gibt es so Alugestelle für Stege, habe ich aber keine Erfahrung mit. Bei mir geht das nicht. Stahl verzinkt und Alu geht nicht direkt zusammen.


Kannst ja als Systemtrenner eine Elastomere Matte dazwischenlegen, ist bei mir glaub aus Gummi. ca. 8x8cm x15mm. Material ähnlich wie die Schallschutzmatten welche man unter die Waschmaschine legen kann. Da habe ich diverse unter jedem Holzträger. Dadurch liegt das Konstruktionsholz nicht im liegengebliebenen Wasser auf der Betonplatte und hält länger. Damit bringst du das Risiko der Kontaktkorrosion vermutlich in den grünen Bereich. Besonders da der Träger ja schon oxidiert ist. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Andi74 (9. Aug. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ihr habt es wirklich geschafft das ich mich nochmals richtig gequält habe. Nachdem die Variante ein oder zwei Dielen Bretter quer zur Terasse befestigen aus optischen Gründen nicht überzeugt hat  Hab ich als nächstes versucht die Holzbretter von der Terasse zu demontieren. Das war leider unmöglich ohne die Bretter zu zerstören. Die Klammern waren extrem mit dem Holz verkrallt. Das konnte mir auch das Sägewerk bestätigen wo ich die Dielen gekauft habe. So was nun ???


Also dann hab ich von vorne die ganzen Bordsteine abgerissen. Die Bordsteine tiefer eingebaut und Steine oben aufgemauert und gleich das ganze auch noch nach hinten um 26cm versetzt. Jetzt hab ich eine Tiefe vorne von -40 cm erreicht. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2021)

Und nu sach och noch, die Quälerei hätte sich nich gelohnt


----------



## Andi74 (9. Aug. 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:


----------

